# Grill in my ci carioca 656



## pavie (Jul 10, 2010)

Hi All,

I am a virgin when it comes to motorhomes. Bought our 1st one week ago, and have done nothing but surf the net since then, trying to get answers to my non stop questions.

I was informed that spending £10 on subscribing to this site would be the best tenner I ever spent - HOW TRUE.

So my 1st stumbling block (and im sure there will be many more) is, how do I find out which make and model of grill is installed in my motorhome.
I am in need of a "knob" for the grill, as the home arrived without one. :x 

Its a 2006/7 ci carioca 656 with 4 gas burners and grill below.

I await your replies.

Glen


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Hi, welcome. The grill is likely to be a SMEV unit. For confirmation, you could contact Geoff Cox Motorhomes in Derby, they are the biggest and most helpful CI dealers. Alternatively, you could speak to Andrew Davies at Autotrail After Sales. He is also very helpful.
Gerry


----------



## pavie (Jul 10, 2010)

Hi Gerry,

Thank you for the prompt response, very much appreciated. I will give the guys a buzz tomorrow.

Cheers,

Glen


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Glen

Welcome from me too.  

If you bought it from a dealer (or if you didn't) pop in and ask if they have one.

It's a favourite item for thieving scrotes to pinch at shows or in the dealers' yards, so they probably have a few spares in stock.

Worth a try or a quick phone call.

(Take one of the other knobs with you to be sure of getting the correct one.)

Dave


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

pavie said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am a virgin when it comes to motorhomes. Bought our 1st one week ago, and have done nothing but surf the net since then, trying to get answers to my non stop questions.
> 
> ...


Glen, Is it like the one in the attached photo in which case I think it is a SMEV 555. http://www.leisurespares.co.uk/files/555.pdf Ray


----------



## pavie (Jul 10, 2010)

Hi Dave & Ray,

Thank you both for your responses, both helpful.

Ray, thats the exact one, maybe you could just take the grill knob off and send it to me, lol.

Atleast I now know what im looking for.

Again, Thank you all for your help.

Glen (Pavie - an old nickname)


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Glen, The photo was not of my MH I just used google. 
A coincidence as I only posted today about mine as I am having problems.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-89312-.html

Mine has never worked properly and after some fairly extensive testing it appears to be something to do with it's location at head height, which is somehow introducing gas starvation.
We are seriously considering binning it and getting a microwave.

Ray


----------



## pavie (Jul 10, 2010)

Hi Ray,

I actually read you post earlier, which prompted me to post my 1st question on the forum.

Though mine is located below the gas hobs, and works ok (well i havent tried toast yet, and by the size of the flames it will take a long time,lol) Im only wanting the knob for cosmetic reasons, as I have also purchased a microwave and a toaster, which will get more use than anything else.

Glen


----------



## bubble63 (Sep 30, 2009)

Hi 
I have a disused smev 555 grill from a ci656 but it's a seperate grill. Pm me if it's what you have.
Neill cambridge

Ps
Doing this on my new iPad, I just need to share my excitement


----------



## tlittle (Sep 11, 2008)

I have a 656 with the same hob and oven/grill. 
It all works fine, the only thing to watch is when using the grill the knobs get VERY hot (enough to make your skin hiss when you touch them)...be careful.

I intend to fit a heat shield to divert the hot air around the knobs

thanks


----------



## pavie (Jul 10, 2010)

Morning Campers,

I have now sourced a new knob for my grill, and am informed that it is now in the post.

Thank you all for your help with this. Very much appreciated.

Glen


----------



## bevdrew (Aug 30, 2009)

tlittle said:


> I have a 656 with the same hob and oven/grill.
> It all works fine, the only thing to watch is when using the grill the knobs get VERY hot (enough to make your skin hiss when you touch them)...be careful.
> 
> I intend to fit a heat shield to divert the hot air around the knobs
> ...


We assumed the grill should only be used with the door closed and therefore don't get hot knobs!


----------

